# Opinions on Arabians



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

I rather do like Arabians, but I have no experience with them. Just first off--I've heard they're /very/ hot-headed horses. Can you guys tell me what you think, and what is true about the temperament of them? Who has any level and amount of experience seeing or working with Arabians, and how are they?


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I have seen some pretty crazy ones; but then again, I've seen some really sweet...really sane ones. I've only had the opportunity to work with one, and she was kind of in between. One of my friends has 6 of them. He does endurance rides. All of his seem to be the sweet and sane ones.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

I suppose Arabians are the epitome of proof that horses are individuals, then.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I've owned and been around Arabians for 32 years. In fact, I have two standing out in my paddock right now.

Like _any_ breed their temperaments range from sweet and laid back, to fire breathing dragon.

They're extremely intelligent horses and some of them are more reactive than others. Doesn't mean they're 'hot', just that they're more sensitive to outside stimuli than others.

Arabians are always thinking, so you need to keep them from getting bored. With their high intelligence, it's also easy for them to think of ways to get into mischief.

They can and do make excellent first horses if you get one with the right temperament to suit you, but if you pick the wrong horse, it'll be a living hell for both of you.

If you're looking for an Arabian, take someone along with you who understands the breed and what to look for. A well trained animal is also your best bet for a first Arabian, because they're very easy to mess up if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

So there's nothing really wrong with them, you're just suggesting that they tend to cause problems because they outsmart their owners?

I am, as many here probably know, looking for a horse. And as a sixteen-year-old, I /know/ horses are individuals, but there's something about Arabians that catches my eye and makes me want one. Everyone seems to think that the hot-blooded horses has everything to do with temperament and means absolutely NOTHING about their original location. I'm planning on getting a horse somewhere around 8-16 years old, with a good bit of training.  

They're like children, I suppose. The smarter they are, the more trouble they cause.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

xdrybonesxvalleyx said:


> So there's nothing really wrong with them, you're just suggesting that they tend to cause problems because they outsmart their owners?


That's exactly right. Many people dismiss them as being unruly, unhandleable or just plain bad, because the horse is too smart for them! :lol:




xdrybonesxvalleyx said:


> They're like children, I suppose. The smarter they are, the more trouble they cause.


Yes, again, that's a great analogy.

My gray Arab gelding is amazingly smart. He's also an extremely reactive horse. 

He has a 300 mph. sideways spook that has unseated me more than once, but he's not mean, has never actually _tried_ to get me off, and is like a big puppy who just wants attention.

He's also the smartest horse I've ever owned, and learns things so fast it's almost scary. Where it might take another horse 5 to 7 times to learn something new, he'll get it the second time he's shown.

Arabians are also extremely loyal to their owners and will always pick one person with whom they closely bond. It may or may not be their owner, but if it is, you'll not find a bond that's stronger.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for the information and a bit of personal reassurance towards the breed. Like Thoroughbreds, I think they just have a bad reputation.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, like TBs, Arabians have gotten a bad, mostly undeserved reputation.

I have a TB, too. Guess I'm just a glutton for punishment!


----------



## livelifelove (Mar 17, 2010)

I LOVE Arabians, and after riding and being around other breeds, I always go back to them. I could go on for days, but I'll start here. 

Arabians are very sensitive, just the way they look at a bush is completely different than a quarter horse. If I were you, I would go ride some Arabians, and see what you think about the breed. They take some getting used to compared to other breeds, that's for sure. Arabians are unnerving to people who haven't really interacted with them. All their movements are very quick, they carry their tails up when observing things, they snort and blow and are wide eyed and full of energy (normally, anyways, not all are necessarily like this). It just takes time to understand them and get used to not overreacting to these movements. Some people are just not comfortable with horses that are this sensitive. At the same time, they are easy to ruin with bad training, which is what I think gives Arabs a bad rap. You can't really muscle them or hit them to get after them the same way you can with other cold blooded breeds. Arabians also have a tendency to "blow up" a little easier, but again once you are used to riding and handling them, and once they have bonded with you, you will know when they become nervous and be able to to prevent it from happening. The biggest plus to Arabs is their intelligence. They are so easy to train and work with, and they learn new things super quick. They also bond to people like no other breed I've experienced. Every Arabian I have owned would never leave me if I were to fall off, even if something scared them. They will be the first to come to you, and ignore all other horses. I guess you can sort of compare them to dogs in that respect, they really crave attention from their "human". They are also amazing to ride, they are like billy goats that can gallop up mountains and cross any kind of terrain. Their gate is not as smooth as other breeds, simply because they have short backs and move quickly. But, they never run out of energy, so if you like long trail rides they are perfect!


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

That sounds great! I've heard they are the most loyal companions out of all horse breeds, and want a connection--and that's what I want more than to win some ribbons. I want to have that connection.


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

of course theres the crazy and calm in every breed, but personally i dislike arabs. Most of them are crazy, and i dont like the dished face. i would never want one.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

sorelhorse said:


> *Most of them are crazy*


No, they aren't. You've been listening to too much anti-Arabian propaganda. 

How many Arabians have you ever owned? None? Yeah, I thought so. 

I don't like those big, clunky looking, tiny hooved halter QHs, but that's merely a personal preference, just like your distaste for Arabians.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

How can you say there's crazy and calm and then say most are crazy?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

xdrybonesxvalleyx said:


> How can you say there's crazy and calm and then say most are crazy?


Because it's merely an opinion based on nothing more than what she's heard other people say over the years, and not actual experience with the breed itself.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

You seem to be able to spot the propaganda and "facts"(..opinions..) that other people like to tell, that is good. The other posters have it summed up pretty well for you,but I just wanted to say that I appreciate you being open minded. I am owned by two Ay-rabs and I don't think that I could ever be without one again.  I don't know about anyone else but, in my experience, I have found early teen geldings to be the most sweet and willing ones.That is, of course, a generalization, but something to think about coming from the owner of a mare. LOL Good luck in your horse search and keep us updated with any news on your new partner!
On a side note, I can't stand the diaper butts on those halter horses,but that's my opinion.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

My first horse was a 19 year old Arab mare and I honestly think it's one of the best decisions I've ever made. She taught me a whole lot more in 2 years than the Quarter Horses and Paints I rode for the 5 years before I got my own horse. As Speed Racer has noted, they're incredibly smart just as they're more reactive. However I found that if my mare ever did spook at something, the second she realized it wasn't going to come after her, she never spooked at anything like it again. Even if we went somewhere else and encountered a similar object. I trusted her with my life and I don't think you find many horses you can do that with.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

That's good. ^^


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

My once in a lifetime horse was a purebred Arabian. 

He was a little bay gelding who was barely 14.1 h but was absolutely convinced he was 17 h, and had the attitude and heart to match.

I trusted that horse with my life on more than one occasion, and he did the same with me.

Once you've bonded with an Arabian, they'll stick with you to the end. Until you've had that type of relationship with a horse, you don't know what you're missing. Once you have, you'll always want that kind of bond.

He and I were together 21 years. It's been almost 3 years since I stroked his neck and spoke to him softly while the vet eased him out of this life, and I still miss him every day.


----------



## livelifelove (Mar 17, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> My once in a lifetime horse was a purebred Arabian.
> 
> He was a little bay gelding who was barely 14.1 h but was absolutely convinced he was 17 h, and had the attitude and heart to match.
> 
> ...


That is exactly how I feel about my horses. I don't want the day to come when that comes!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Live, the pain is worth it to have their shining presence grace your life.

_I could have missed the pain, but I'd have had to miss the dance._

I wouldn't have missed that 21 year dance for anything.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I am a Quarter Horse person, but I have always wanted a purebred Arabian. I guess that they are like every other stereotyped breed, as in there is bad and good. Just like people stereotype Quarter Horses as gentle, I have one that goes ballistic when he sees a saddle.

I have rode an Arabian in a barrel race once, and it was a very calm horse considering he was only six. They are pretty darn fast (well, the one I rode was anyways) and he was very level headed. 

Not too mention I think they are gorgeous.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

The Arabians at our born certainly had a strong personality. they were both absolutely beautiful but stubborn as mules. the one hates being loaded into a trailer and the other refuses to be ridden. i have always wanted an arabian myself growing up but after seeing these 2 and hearing other stories about people who have them, i'm sticking with my quarter horses.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

My forever horse is an Arab gelding. I got him as my second horse when I was 11 and he was 5 and very green - It shouldn't have worked, but he has the best temperament and was so tolerant that it worked wonderfully. We did everything together - Riding bareback through the city, pony club, chasing cows, eventing, dressage, mounted games, showing... And we won everything. He was gameing zone champion for 5 years running.

He has taught numerous begginners to ride and is currently on loan to a Riding for the Disabled school, where they love him. He knows who is on him and changes to accomodate them. He has never done anything with malicious intent - never bitten, kicked, bucked, etc. He would always stay with me if I fell off and is the most trustworthy horse I have ever known.

He will be with us until he dies which I hope is a long way off (He is 15). I hope to bring him home at the end of the year and start him in endurance.

I am now starting another pure Arab - A little (13.3h!) mare - She was basically unhandled when I got her and is super sensitive and reactive - but she also loves people and is so eager and quick to learn. I absolutely love her temperament.

If you get the right Arab who hasn't been ruined, and you treat them with the respect they deserve, you will find a bond and partnership that is just amazing.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Most of my experience is with quarter horses, but there is something about an Arab that just captures my heart and fantasy. Probably has a lot to do with the fact that I grew up watching the movie The Black Stallion, lol.
The one Arab I did work with was just a little thing, maybe 14.1 and very petite. This was many moons ago when I was just 19 and working as a trail guide. Anyway, no one else liked her because she was 'too skittish' and 'untrustworthy'. Also, it was very hard to get her bridle on, because she would clamp her jaw shut in order to avoid the bit. (She came to the ranch this way). I said I didn't mind all that, I would use her as my guide horse. Well, in less than a week, she was a different horse. She would meet me at the gate in the morning, and you could ride her with the lightest touch. I am no horse whisperer, she just needed-- and responded very well too-- some lovin and some consistency. 
When I am ready to get another horse, I will definitely be looking into an arab or an arab cross.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

wild_spot--
I just want to point out that your post went with really good terms on me, considering I am physically disabled and I am rather fragile--I have this premonition that if I were to get bucked off and twist something the wrong way (which with my deteriorating nerves,muscles,and ligaments that's completely possible!) that the horses I ride would probably run off to play, and that an Arab would really be there and supporting me, and be there for me.

All of these posts have REALLY convinced me. I was barely on the fence, and I think you guys pushed me off into the side I really wanted. I see too many threads where people said things the OP didn't want to hear, and you said EXACTLY what I wanted to hear!

P.S. I am leaning towards a gelding DEFINETELY. As a chick myself, I totally understand hormones and my trainer has to deal with her mare's hormones and sometimes I have to deal with the mare I ride's hormones and I just really am leaning towards a gelding. Not that there's not people that can control them--but if they are anything like me they might need some Midol before saddling up, which does not sound good. So rather than killing my horse with human menstrual medication I'd rather just settle for a gelded horse =p

Thanks all.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

Things I forgot

Because of my nerve disorder--lemme tell you the fact that they are responsive makes things a LOT better. I'm riding a pretty dull horse now and having to use the lightest of cues will make everything better for me!

Also, because of my strength issue--smaller is DEFINETELY better! And I'm not looking for anything above the horse I'm riding now--which is about 15.2, and I'm STILL trying to get off the handicapped ramp (and definetely getting there!)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't have a whole lot of experience with Arabs. I just rode my first one a couple of months ago when I was training him for a customer. He was incredibly smart and quick to learn but pretty spooky. However, he had pretty well gotten over most of that in less than 30 days training. He was fast and soft and had gaits fitting for a horse 3 times his size. From everything I have heard from his owner and Arab people on here, they just tend to be more sensitive and sometimes a bit emotional. Kinda on the middle ground between a horse attitude and a mule attitude. Not so challenging as a mule but more so than a stock horse.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

I have two pure arabs. Can't say enough good things about the breed, even though the gelding has given me some grief (not his fault, just the idiot owners he had before!). 

As has been stated before a lot of their "issues" stem from being extremely intelligent and sensitive. Too intelligent for some owners. 
I've known quarter horse geldings who were bigger handfuls than many Arabians at my barn (which is, for all intents and purposes, mainly a showbarn with a focus on arabs). Treat them right and use common sense, and the pay offs are enormous. They are indeed very much "one person" -types who will choose and bond very intensely with a single human. Amazing horses. I will admit that with some, having the "right" sort of owner is imperative -- not someone who will let them get away with stuff...or has a heavy or excitable hand (true of any horse, but as has been mentioned before, some Arabians can be especially sensitive and reactive to this...my gelding is a prime example of what can happen when you couple a high-energy and heavy-handed person with an already naturally "hot" and too smart for his own good horse).

They are also versatile! I've seen them excel in English and Western events, and of course there are few other breeds out of there more suited to the trails. Find the right horse and it'll take you anywhere you want to go, and you'll have a partner for life to boot.

...and I do wish people would quit stereotyping entire breeds simply because what they have seen on magazine covers or due to their experiences with a small handful of individuals.

Edit: Ah, late post! I'm sure there is a perfect Arabian out there for you, OP, if this is the breed you are truly gravitating toward. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

I do like the stereotyping though! It gives me something to prove them wrong about!



> ...and I do wish people would quit stereotyping entire breeds simply because what they have seen on magazine covers or due to their experiences with a small handful of individuals.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

lol, yeah. It's just slightly annoying when most of the non-arab people out here look at me like I have some sort of death wish when I mention my two goobers...then followed by some asinine comment about how these here ay-rab horses are right problematic, donch'a know, they'll kill ya as soon as lookit ya! Crazy murderous beasts. 

The joys of living in the boonies...


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

****! That is hilarious. The horse that bolted and took off and ended up with me bailing and hitting concrete when trying to turn him was an Appaloosa! And the filly who just keeps bucking is just a childish Quarter Horse! I've just read so many GOOD things about Arabs. I just dream for that dream horse--and when I imagine it, I imagine an Arab.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

_>>>> The Arabians at our born certainly had a strong personality. they were both absolutely beautiful but stubborn as mules. the one hates being loaded into a trailer and the other refuses to be ridden._

This sounds more like training/lack of training issues rather than "being an Arabian" issues-- especially the trailer loading. Maybe whoever trained them didn't know how to work with their learning styles/personalities-- ?? Trust me, there are individual horses of nearly ALL breeds that hate being loaded in a trailer as well-- it almost always comes back to lack of proper (proper for that individual) handling/training.

I have Appaloosas as my main breed, but I currently own 2 Arabian mares, and have owned and worked with other Arabians through the years. As long as the handler has a clue about different learning styles and different personalities, I don't see any issues with Arabians being good useful horses. Like any other breed, some individuals will be better or worse-- but overall they are trainable and useful. 

Think about it---the Arabian breed would not have such a big and successful youth show program if a significant number of Arabians, properly trained, weren't suitable for youth and/or beginners.

















(Random photos of a happy little kid on an Arabian found on the Sapphire Arabians blog here-- Sapphire Arabians, LLC 2009!: CVAHA Spring Kick-Off Arabian/Open Horse Show )


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I think what contributes to their 'hot' reputation is the halter Arabian shows, in which they are trotted around being chased by men shaking whips with plastic bags on the end of them. You could take many horses and do the same thing and expect them to look a little puffy as well.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

That's true--what I think too. Why are they such a predominant breed of horse? Why are they a foundation to so many horse breeds? Why are they used so much with kids in shows? Why all that if they're not an amazing horse? So I just..putting two and two..they MUST BE amazing.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

roro said:


> I think what contributes to their 'hot' reputation is the halter Arabian shows, in which they are trotted around being chased by men shaking whips with plastic bags on the end of them. You could take many horses and do the same thing and expect them to look a little puffy as well.


Yep, those halter shows have a lot to do with the stigma.

Even the little local one I recently attended...with every horse, the more rear-y and blowy and animated, the better. There was a nice, older black gelding...BEAUTIFUL animal but never placed...and I suspect it was because he trotted normally, stood quietly most of the time with one ear tilted back and wasn't spazzing all over the place like his competition, many of whom also had a fanfare of people on the lines shouting and banging the rail to get their horses more energetic. Rather silly if you ask me, but it's what goes in that class.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

The stereotype just makes me laugh - I've been known to call Wildey my crazy ay-rab tongue in cheek. I always got great satisfaction when I went to our local ag show and gamed against big men on their stockhorses and ended up beating them on my crazy ay-rab.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

You have to have to have patience when it comes to Arabs,in dealing with both the horses and the haters.   ...A good sense of humor helps too.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow most of you are right on the dot in my opinion!

Arabs are not for "cowboy-type" people that train and ride horses harshly. They are sensitive and it seems like they remember who did what to them and whether or not to trust that person or not. In a sense they change for the handler. 

A lady that boards at my barn told me a story just yesterday about her 25 y/o arab. She had sold the mare to a lady that in the end could not take care of the horse properly. The horse ended up escaping and running a few miles down the highway. Someone captured the horse and the brand went back to the former owner, the one who boards at my barn currently. I guess that lady walked up to the horse and the horse recognized her and nickered at her wildly.

Which brings me to the point that arabs seem to be young longer... There's a 19 y/o mare at my barn the everyone assumes she's around 10 y/o, not becuase she's hot, but because she's full of life.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I personally don't like them.
Bad BAD BAD experience.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

^
One bad experience and you discredit the entire breed?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I had one bad one and another one that was bad but not as bad. 
The breed is amazing and they are sensitive horses and extremely smart.
But being around them makes me more nervous than anything. Well I know of a cross breed and she is nice. But I still get nervous around them.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Gidget, it's okay for you not to prefer them, especially if you're nervous around them. Arabians are very sensitive to people's emotions, and if you're nervous then they think maybe they should be too! :wink:

Arabians aren't for everyone, but for the people who love them, there are no other horses like them in the world.

I adore my TB, but the Arabian breed has been and always will be my favorite.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for all of the opinions.

I don't want just good opinions. I know that there are haters and if there are any legitimate reasons as to why you dislike Arabians please let me know of you're experiences.


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a half Arabian/pinto pony. He is beautiful--but that is about all the good I can say for him. Yes, he is extremely athletic and smart, but with a beginning/intermediate rider who is prone to nervousness (especially in the saddle), he is just not the right type of horse for me. I much prefer the laid back stock horses, but that is just my opinion. I know many people love Arabians--it is the breed many little girls dream of owning.


----------



## Bakkir (Mar 3, 2010)

I now have 2 a Straight Egyptian 2yr old gelding who is a fearless but loveable pest and a 10-15 yr old QH x Arab that was unrideable.

Think just about every sterotype and issue an "Arab" can have. 

Unrideable until I ASKED him. Literally I stood and talked with him and waited until he was ready. Then it was up to me to prove I wasn't just like everyone else once in the saddle.

I agree that a smart arab who trusts you and has that bond is the best horse in the world.

I have owned 2 appaloosas, 1 APHA, 1 QH and a QH x mutt pony. I am hooked on Arabs now and won't go back to stock horses.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

With your disability, please be very careful that you get the caretaker type horse! Arabs are still individuals, & I've known plenty who didn't give a fig about caretaking me! This, coming from an Arab lover. You might consider a Morgan, also, which is also a wonderful breed & very similar in type to Arabs, & the mix of the two, the Morab, just to expand your options.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

My first horse was 3/4 arab. I was in fifth grade, she was 4 years old and only halterbroken. Having read "The Black Stallion", I figured training her myself would be a breeze. . . The funny thing was- despite my bumbling good intentions, she actually turned into an amazingly "bombproof" horse. She was spirited, but gentle. However, I've also seen some very fiesty, flighty arabs. Definitely individuals!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Well here are two bad experiences.

First one...I was getting a horse and she was an flea bitten arab.She didn't recieve a whole lot of attention so I would always go hangout with her after taking care of the other horses. She was shy and took some time for her to get use to people. The husband of the family saw that she would go up to me and that was the first time he saw that without hesitation I suppose. Anyways, I was riding and just walking her down the road. She got barn sour fast when they moved her up with the other horses and she turned around (I was doing everything I could at the time...the people said she would be a good horse for me and I was a true true beginner..been on horses a few time in my life) and she ran up to the barn and I had the stall door cracked open and she wanted to go in so she busted through the crack with me still on her and I felt this pain in my leg and it hurt...it was the first time I cried. I couldn't walk well because of the impact. When she went through the steel door my leg was turned to the inside and slammed.

The next one was my husband's quarter/arab. He was young and dumb and trying to show me who was boss. I was walking back to get something and he was with the other horses and when he saw I wasnt looking at him he walked over,hit me with his shoulder and I fell over (it was so fast that I didn't have time to think or brace myself) hit my face,and got the air knocked out of me. I thought I cracked a rib because it hurt to breath for a week and my nose was bruised on the bridge. I believe I cracked it because it took forever to heal. My ribs ended up being fine but it took awhile for the pain to go away. After that I stayed away from him.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

I used to ride an Arabian in lessons when I was a beginner. No matter the breed, horses are all different. There are "good" Arabians, and there are also "bad" Arabians.


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> I've owned and been around Arabians for 32 years. In fact, I have two standing out in my paddock right now.
> 
> Like _any_ breed their temperaments range from sweet and laid back, to fire breathing dragon.
> 
> ...


 
Well said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The little Arab mare I ahve now is the Swetest Arab but you have to know what your doing. She will not deal with a person who cant ride well. Other then that she will climb into your lap if she could


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

Hm.

Well all of my bad experiences have been with non-Arab breeds. I agree with above said. Horses are individuals, and even if there are a few bad individual results, I do appreciate the opinions of people who have worked with enough Arabians to give a good generalization in their name.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I've never had a bad experience with my horse now. I'm going to get lessons with her hopefully really soon but although we sometimes don't see eye to eye she does take care of me. I've fallen a few times with her but she never took off running if I did fall.

Arabs are good for those who know how they think and their sensitivity level.There was a lesson horse that was an arab and I did like her. She was an old gal and seemed down to earth.


----------



## devildogtigress (May 17, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> I don't like those big, clunky looking, tiny hooved halter QHs, but that's merely a personal preference, just like your distaste for Arabians.


^
^
^
MTE! To "me" Quarter horses are just dull looking, and their personalities always come across as dull and uniterestested mentally...they'll do as they're told, but not think outside the proverbial box. This comes from years of riding QHs, Arabs, and TBs.


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

Most intelligent breed I've dealt with - VERY sensitive! Very reactive, as mentioned.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

Yay. =]


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, the comment about them being smarter than the average handler is pretty much bang on. 
If you're looking for an Arabian, go to a reptuable breeder who's got a reptuable trainer so you know that they've had the correct and proper handling. 
I don't have one "hot headed spooky" Arabian at my place, and I've got over 20. I often tell people I'd pay them to come out and try and spook my Arabs because almost all the time they are calmer than everyone else's Paints or QH's. 
It all depends on the trainer/handler/breeder. 
Don't go to a BYB as they don't know jack-****e.


----------



## Diamondsgrl (Jun 22, 2010)

I love arabians, my favorite lesson horse when i was younger was an arab. i now own an arabian/saddlebred cross and wouldn't trade her for anything. yes she can be high strung or spooky sometimes but she is also sensitive, sweet and has a big personality. I think they are a really awesome breed


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> No, they aren't. You've been listening to too much anti-Arabian propaganda.
> 
> How many Arabians have you ever owned? None? Yeah, I thought so.
> 
> I don't like those big, clunky looking, tiny hooved halter QHs, but that's merely a personal preference, just like your distaste for Arabians.


 ive had a lot of experience with a lot of them, and just about every single one was a bit crazy. im not saying they all are, theres exceptions to every breed.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

This is a great thread. 

I personally LOVE Arabians. My first and second horses were Arabians, both geldings! 

My first one was 11 when I got him and I was, I dunno, probably 17. He was my first horse and I had never done any real riding, just rent a horse at a rental stable whenever I could. So I almost knew nothing about riding, and he took wonderful, wonderful care of me! He was actually a lazy boy who would rather not move out faster than a slow walk.

My second horse was a 14 yr old Arab gelding. Much more spirited than the first. He was always full of energy and wanting to "go" and I learned so, so much from him! 

Ah, fond memories. 

Unfortunately both of my boys passed away, they lived well into their mid-twenties. I would always consider another Arabian if I were looking for another horse. I just happen to have other breeds right now because I am always wanting a good trail horse, and at the moment when I was shopping, the first good trail horses I found were other breeds (a Mustang and a Foxtrotter). I also live in an area now that doesn't have as many Arabians as where I lived before.

I too, had to deal with the "sterotype" thing of Arabians being "crazy" when I boarded. But you know what? My Arabians took care of me and I rode them literally everyday and we had a wonderful partnership. The folks that told me Arabians were crazy always seemed to have trouble with their own (stock type) horses. I finally decided what they really meant to say was "that's too much horse for me, I can't even handle my QH," lol! :lol:


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello

I learned to ride on Arabian horses. In this country they are very cheap, as a result of a large breeding point going almost bankrupt.

All the beginner horses from every riding school i've been to were Arabians. 
I was the worst beginner rider ever and I can assure you that if Arabians would be hotheaded prancing beasts I would not be able to type this message nowadays 

All the 3 horses i learned to ride on were mares. One was 5, the other 7, the other 8. So quite young horses, definitely not a "seen all done all" 

I personally like their posture, their intelligence and their floating trot most of all.
It's quite remarkable and I doubt you'll have that float-bounce-float feeling on other breeds. Feels like you're waltzing around. And kep in mind I was at a stage where my grace and riding skills were pretty much same as a sack of potatoes.

The severely dished face is an exaggerated feature i think ....
The traditional arab - including the bloodlines we have in our country - are indeed graceful and delicate but they o not have that over-the top dished face

here are some pictures 

This is Fatima. She was used for most unexperienced riders and small children....and me. When i first tried cantering I ended up on one side of her, like a circus monkey, hugging (choking actually) her neck with my arms and yelling my heart off. I behaved like a 4 years old. 
If she would have been hotheaded I guess she would have thrown me off. Instead she stopped and stood still untill I managed to get off and then get back on - my leg was caught in the stirrup and I was basically hanging on her neck.









I think she has a beautiful face.


















This is Lava. Very responsive to voice, nudging and so on. Forward going and yet gentle and protective.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

And oh shoot those pictures are almost natural sized :/ sorry bout that


----------



## Ilovemyarab (Jun 1, 2010)

My Arab was my first horse and I wouldn't have changed that for the world. She is SO understanding...When I ride, she lifts her tail and does turnbacks on a dime and has spunk...but I have a little 2 year old girl that comes to ride(she has Cerebral Palsey, its like a therapy program) and she barely moves, just plods along, as if she knows she has to be gentle.
She is a little flighty and like Speed Racer said she has thrown me more than a few times, but then she comes back and puts her nose on me like "Sorry, I don't know what came over me."
And I agree with your age range and wanting lots of training. And My Arab definitely is a one person horse. If anyone else tries to feed or groom her, she looks at them like "Um, who are you and where is my owner?"
I would recommend an Arab if you like challenge and aventure, have a good seat, and are willing to understand that they truly are a different type of horse.


----------



## mvpaintsarabians (Dec 5, 2009)

I have Paints, Arabians, Quarter Horses and Thoroughbreds. Arabians are by far by favorite!! They are incredible animals and have amazing temperaments. A lot of people think they are bad or 'crazy' but they are not!!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I've worked with several Arabians and the only one I ever liked was a thirty-something year old mare who was arthritic and dead lame with founder. I have no idea what she was like in her younger years. But obviously she wasn't a raving lunatic like most Arabians I've met, since she was old as dirt and could barely walk half the time.

Actually, there was one more that I liked. He was a Polish stallion, and very badly mistreated. His owner beat the spirit right out of him, and he just stood in the back of his stall and stared off into space all day long. I liked him more out of pity than anything else.

Other than those two, every Arab I've ever met was a flaky, psychotic wackadoo. They have no attention span and they think everything is out to kill them. Most of them are small and fragile-looking, which is no good for me because I like my horses tall and husky. My old barn owner used to own a few of them and they were like squirrels on cocaine. Her one gelding got separated from "his mare" (the two of them were attached at the hip and shared half a brain cell between them) and that **** horse ran the fence line for a week straight. He refused to eat unless I stood him in the barn isle and held his hay for him. He was about 100 pounds underweight because of it. If you put him in a stall, he lost his mind. If you put him in the arena, all he did was call for his buddy and try to run you over. It was like he was having a permanent panic attack. 

Plus a lot of them have that goofy movement so they look all strung out when they're trotting or cantering. And they tend to stargaze. But hey, if you like Arabians, more power to you. They're just not the horse for me.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Jessabel, were they Straight Egyptians by any chance?

SEs tend to be a little squirrely anyway, which is _not_ how the Arabian temperament is supposed to be.

SEs have been inbred far too much, which would make any critter batty.

You said they were small and fragile looking. Sounds like SEs to me.

My two current Arabs are both chunky butts with good, solid bone structure. Neither is what you'd consider 'fragile'! :wink:

Those are the Arabians I like, not those spindly, sickly looking halter horses.

Arabians were originally bred as war horses and had iron constitutions, great feet and legs, dense, solid bone, and good minds. They couldn't be spastic and fragile, or it would have gotten their owners killed.

Bazy Tankersley still breeds the old, typey Arabians that I grew up with and love. 

Sheila Varian also breeds some lovely horses that have good minds. I always loved her Bey line; Bay El Bey, Huckleberry Bey, etc.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Jessabel, were they Straight Egyptians by any chance?
> 
> SEs tend to be a little squirrely anyway, which is _not_ how the Arabian temperament is supposed to be.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what kind they were, they were just crappy, sickle-hocked, club-footed little critters. From what you said, they probably were Egyptians. I think I've just had the misfortune of only coming across the worst of the breed.

Edit: One of them was a Polish Arabian (the abused stallion's son). He was a piece of work. He was a lot prettier than the other ones, but still squirrely.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

As far as Arabs being crazy? I'll go with sometimes.

My first horse was given to me for free. He was a 13 year old triple Raffles bred gelding that had been endurance raced until he freaked out mid race and refused to accept a rider afterwards or even be caught! I was 12 years old when I got him and he was considered "dangerous and unridable".

He threw my aunt, my mom, my trainer and I still begged to keep him. I spent my entire summer vacation grooming him, sitting in the pasture, and just walking him everywhere and anywhere talking for hours on end. Then one day I got on him. 6 months later he was dead broke to where a beginner could ride him anywhere you asked and he never twitched an ear at a thing.

They are smart animals too smart sometimes and if they think you have anything but the best intentions in mind you're **** outta luck. He was the second best horse I've ever owned and was truly a prize.


----------



## mct97 (Jan 19, 2010)

Stunning animals. I only know 2 Arabians, both very sweet and used in a hippotherapy program. Rosie, an old gray Arab mare, NEVER spooks and is awesome. Maige, a smaller, younger bay Arab gelding, is sometimes used for the program but is a bit more "awake".


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

I've heard they're easily spooked, but only spook once and are smart enough to never spook twice to the same thing.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

xdrybonesxvalleyx said:


> I've heard they're easily spooked, but only spook once and are smart enough to never spook twice to the same thing.


Not true. My gray gelding gets spooked by round bales out in the fields. EVERY. TIME. Even the same ones he's passed numerous times. :-x

I've had someone suggest ear plugs for him. I think what he really might need is a blindfold.... :wink:

My now deceased gelding was afraid of two things, black cows and miniature horses. Spooked every time he saw either one. I could never break him of either phobia.

Of course, he spooked in place, would do that Arab SNORT, and then deal with it.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I've worked with a few in the past, mostly rehabs. They are very expressive, in addition to be super intelligent. I loved working with them, even the ones that were a bit squirrelly and emotionally damaged. One thing about them, they may forgive, but they NEVER EVER forget. And you have to be very aware how you handle them, as they are exceptional readers of body language. But my older daughter's first horse was an Arab, an ex breeding stallion that had terrified his green and ignorant owner who had bought him because he was "pretty" and gave a fit to every person who cared for him at the fancy barn he was boarded at, until he tore a tendon and was given away to me as a lost cause. From the moment he got off the trailer here he was a perfect gentleman, and took better care of my daughter than any seasoned lesson pony I had ever seen, until he passed away last winter. We never had a moments trouble from him, and he was the most cautious babysitter I had ever seen. The one time his ex owner came out to see him, he pinned his ears and bared his teeth at her, before she even got near his stall. He was bluffing, of course, but it was enough that she never came to see him here again...


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Of course, he spooked in place, would do that Arab SNORT, and then deal with it.


Ah, gotta love that dragon snort.

My gelding is one of those who will spook at something and not spook at it again, as long as he has had the opportunity to smell or touch it. He is also a spook-in-place sort, as is my mare. _The_ best sort of spook (aside from not spooking at all, of course!)

Jessabel, those do sound like Egyptians. A mix of poor breeding and poor handling by their owner, in your case.

This is Lilly...granted, she is still a bit overweight, but talk about stocky. Pure Arabian, 14.3 and built like a tank. (She is Spanish however, they tend to be stockier). Also has one of the best minds I've ever encountered in a horse.

















Pickles is part Egyptian, but his Polish/Crabbet mother has given him some height and substance.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I guess I should say, he WAS gelded when we got him, had been for a few years. So nobody panic, I didn't have my little girl on a stud.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

My daughter and Champagne.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

apachiedragon said:


> I guess I should say, he WAS gelded when we got him, had been for a few years. So nobody panic, I didn't have my little girl on a stud.


I don't think anyone would.  At my barn, the trainer has a 17 yo arab stallion whom she broke herself when he was 9. She never gelded him, obviously (he has never been used for breeding though). He is a lesson horse for a few kids quite routinely. One of those sorts who doesn't seem to know he is intact, I guess. Extremely well behaved, sane and gentle. Pure Egyptian I think. Another fine Arabian horse showing that stereotype what's what!!

Not that I advocate using stallions as children's mounts, but there are a few cases where I guess it's OK.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Egyptian breds and Straight Egyptians aren't the same thing, Cheshire. 

Just sayin'... :wink:

Plenty of Arab stallions are gentle enough for children to ride. I just can't see keeping something a stallion if he's not breeding quality. And if he _is_ breeding quality and has proven his worth, I don't understand not breeding him but keeping him intact.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Egyptian breds and Straight Egyptians aren't the same thing, Cheshire.
> 
> Just sayin'... :wink:
> 
> Plenty of Arab stallions are gentle enough for children to ride. I just can't see keeping something a stallion if he's not breeding quality. And if he _is_ breeding quality and has proven his worth, I don't understand not breeding him but keeping him intact.


Neither do I...trust me, it's something I've wondered about...but it's not my place to question this lady. Maybe one of these days I'll ask. All I know is that he was given to her as an unhandled 9 year-old, she trained him up herself and did some showing with him...but he had a lot of tail action which I suppose made him unpopular with the judges, so she gave him an early retirement as a lesson horse. He's nice looking, aside from a small swayback, but she has little interest in breeding (unless it's every once in a while with an outside stallion), so...I really have no idea. 

Now may you please define Straight Egyptian and Egyptian bred? I was always under the impression that "Straight Egyptian" simply meant every horse in the family tree was of Egyptian lineage.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You're correct Cheshire, any horse who has _only_ Egyptian blood in his pedigree is considered SE.

Egyptian breds are horses who have primarily Egyptian bloodlines, but with one or more outcrosses to non Egyptian strains. They're still purebred Arabians, just not SE.

There are also different strains of Egyptian blood, and some of them I consider undesirable. Those are generally the ones who produce the krayzee, spindly Arabs, although inbreeding to get a concentration of SE blood will do the same thing.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> You're correct Cheshire, any horse who has _only_ Egyptian blood in his pedigree is considered SE.
> 
> Egyptian breds are horses who have primarily Egyptian bloodlines, but with one or more outcrosses to non Egyptian strains. They're still purebred Arabians, just not SE.
> 
> There are also different strains of Egyptian blood, and some of them I consider undesirable. Those are generally the ones who produce the krayzee, spindly Arabs, although inbreeding to get a concentration of SE blood will do the same thing.


I see. Dunno for sure if this stal is bona fide SE, I guessed Egyptian as he is small and narrow-ish, and his registered name which I can't remember for the life of me has that ueber Egyptian-y flavour to it...but I'll still have to ask one of these days anyway. Thanks.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Jessabel said:


> Edit: One of them was a Polish Arabian (the abused stallion's son). He was a piece of work. He was a lot prettier than the other ones, but still squirrely.


No, really? Look at the people he came from. I'd be nuttier than snickers bar if I came from that place, too.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> Jessabel, were they Straight Egyptians by any chance?
> 
> SEs tend to be a little squirrely anyway, which is _not_ how the Arabian temperament is supposed to be.
> 
> ...


I totally agree. I do find the Eygptian bred Arabians to be more refined and delicate.
I'm a fan of Russian/Crabbet lines mostly and they tend to have a lot thicker bone than your Eygptian Arabians. They may never win a Halter class (although I've got a few that I think I are pretty enough) against an Eypgtian, but I doubt those Halter Eyptians could never slide to a stop or cut a cow like my guys can. 
There are always exceptions to the rule, though. TDR White Stone is an SE and a nice formed Reiner. 

Varian horses were gorgeous Western horses. Desperado V produced some pretty fantastic Horses. I've got a daughter of Bey El Bey (by Bey Shah) and she's the sweetiest horse in the world!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Cheshire said:


> .
> 
> This is Lilly...granted, she is still a bit overweight, but talk about stocky. Pure Arabian, 14.3 and built like a tank. (She is Spanish however, they tend to be stockier). Also has one of the best minds I've ever encountered in a horse.


She does have nice bone. 
I've got a Spanish bred gelding on his dam's side through Vallehermoso (Fame VF/Khemo/Bey Shah on his sire side) and he's got legs that have put some QH's to shame!


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

My girl does not look like she has any arabain in her at all but she is 3/4s(she is my picture) yet has the constitution of an ox!1
She is my eventer as my god she just never gives up or gets tierd and lazy!!


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

WSArabians said:


> She does have nice bone.
> I've got a Spanish bred gelding on his dam's side through Vallehermoso (Fame VF/Khemo/Bey Shah on his sire side) and he's got legs that have put some QH's to shame!


Any pics of your gelding?
I am enamoured with the Spanish lines. Not a whole lot of these horses around, at least in the states anyway. Kind of a shame, but maybe also a blessing that they've never exactly been as popular as the Egyptians.

A few have mistaken miss Lilly for a quarter horse from behind. Great engine on this girl.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Sure, I do. 

This is Blue:














































His pedigree:
www.allbreedpedigree.com/moody+baloo


----------



## ForeverAulina (Jun 23, 2010)

I have an Arabian or should I say Arabians. I have 6 Arabians and I have been around them my whole life. I absolutely love the breed. They do catch eyes, huh? Anyway my Arab mare is amazing, she doesnt have one mean bone in her body. But if treated badly they can be very scary. If they were abused or havent really been handled they can be a big project. They are very flashy and beautiful but they have tons of spirit. They can do almost anything as far as disiplences. I taught my Arab mare to jump all by-myself and I am only 13, my point being some can be angels and some can be well not Devils but butts 
But if you find one and decide to buy it I wish you luck.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

WSArabians said:


> Sure, I do.
> 
> This is Blue:
> 
> ...


What a cute, muscley guy! Love the white feathers in the first pic.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

I do love the pictures.

So --from what I've heard---Arabians can be complete b****** to one person but be perfectly nice to you if you treat them well? But that also means they can be angels of a horse to one person and completely be terrible against you if you treat them the wrong way.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

xdrybonesxvalleyx said:


> I do love the pictures.
> 
> So --from what I've heard---Arabians can be complete b****** to one person but be perfectly nice to you if you treat them well? But that also means they can be angels of a horse to one person and completely be terrible against you if you treat them the wrong way.


I think all you need to keep in mind is that most of them are above average in intelligence, as far as horses go, and _can_ have a lot of energy. Any horse will resent you if you treat them the wrong way and probably have a hard time forgetting it (scientific studies have proven the exceptional long-term memory in all equines). As has been said before Arabians can also be sensitive. Sensitive emotionally, sensitive to their rider's cues. This is part of what makes them such cool horses (imho) but it can also lead to problems, as has been discussed.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

They are beautiful horses. If one came to me that needed help, I would not turn it down based on its breed. However, I would not go out looking to purchase or adopt one. 

I have an Arab/TB mare, and if I were to go buy a horse I would never buy her. Don't get me wrong- I love her- but I'd never get another like her. She is the Cheerleader- always freaking out at the drop of a hat, snorting and blowing and getting everyone else worked up with her chicken little impersonations.

In my experience, the Arabs I have been around have been too hot-tempered and squirrely for my taste. I also prefer larger horses, and the Arabs I've worked with generally are small, light horses, and while that is fine for some people I prefer a horse with a bit more substance.

You might do well to find a therapeutic riding program near you and find out if they ever sell their horses. Even if you got an older horse in it's 20's.


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

I LOVE Arabians.

My first English lessons were on a 6 yr old Polish Arab named Kitty. Despite her young age, she was a pro with young riders; she was so patient and steady. She was also quite a looker - jet black with a blaze and four white socks.

My first horse was a morgan/arab named Cassie. She was great, I loved her, and she was an excellent trail horse.

I'd gladly own one in the future.


----------



## IncaTheAppaloosa (Jun 24, 2010)

Arabians can be hot-headed, my mother use to have 1 very sweet Arab mare, and another crazy.spunky/hot-headed Arab mare, so I think it just depends on the horse.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Whether its a good or bad thing, Arabians seem to carry their spirited nature well into their senior years. They don't get grandma-ish on you it seems.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Eliz said:


> Whether its a good or bad thing, Arabians seem to carry their spirited nature well into their senior years. They don't get grandma-ish on you it seems.


Depends on the horse, I think. One of my favourite horses was a 26 year old Arab gelding. Put a completely new rider on him and he was solid as a rock, never spooked, hardly went past a walk, but if you got someone on him that knew how to ride he was perfect. Did everything you asked beautifully with a little bit of spunk too.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Strange said:


> Depends on the horse, I think. One of my favourite horses was a 26 year old Arab gelding. Put a completely new rider on him and he was solid as a rock, never spooked, hardly went past a walk, but if you got someone on him that knew how to ride he was perfect. Did everything you asked beautifully with a little bit of spunk too.


Ahh. Yeah I guess I'm putting arabs into one big personality.
I meant in my experience with the breed.


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

arabs...are...freaks. arabians, aside from thoroughbreds, are the most spirited horses i have ever worked with. my mare is an arab/appy cross, and even though shes eight, she acts like an unbroke 2-yr-old on the ground and under saddle....

just my very strong opinion.... :wink:


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

Have you worked with a lot? Maybe your horse is just a freak. =]


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

yes, i have worked with very many arabs. i have to say, 99% of them are extremely "my-way-or-the-highway" type horses. ESPECIALLY mares.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

888vegas888 said:


> yes, i have worked with very many arabs. i have to say, 99% of them are extremely "my-way-or-the-highway" type horses. ESPECIALLY mares.


Pff, then I guess my purebred mare and about half of the high-end purebred and arab cross mares at my _show barn_ are among that freakish 1%! :wink: (I haven't even met the other half...most of the horses at this place are mares anyway).


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

'Very many' probably means 2....... :wink:

That particular poster sounds relatively young. I'd venture a guess she's probably exaggerating just a _wee_ bit.

I guess my not-crazy Arabs and my not-crazy TB are special, huh? I must have just been *lucky* to have owned and known so many not-crazy Arabians over the last 32 years. Yay for me!


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> I guess my not-crazy Arabs and my not-crazy TB are special, huh? I must have just been *lucky* to have owned and known so many not-crazy Arabians over the last 32 years. Yay for me!


Well aren't you an anomaly!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Apparently so, Cheshire!

I'd better go home and tell JJ (my TB) that he's supposed to be crazy and hot headed. He didn't get the memo, it would seem.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

I've been told by a whole forum community that since my dog was filmed playing happily with another dog, it's probably not a purebred pitbull or actually if they think about it it cannot be a pitbull at all.

back to the thread, regarding mares a quite good riding school in here was using only 3 Arabian mares for the absolute beginners / kids / people with handicaps etc. I guess those did not get the memo either 

I'm limited in horse knowledge but from what I know it's best not to generalize and spread a stamp over a whole breed or a community. I think an animal, including a horse, is indeed genetically influenced a lot, however the way it has been raised and trained is the final and most important touch to that animal's character.

Maybe some Arabians were already stamped and treated as "hotheaded" from the beginning. It's kinda like saying to a kid everyday "you're so dumb, you'll always fail" Eventually the kid will fail and your prophecy will be met, but who is to blame?

If we were to judge by breed prejudices, then all Arabs would be nuts, all Dobermans would be cold-tempered, all ponies spunky and stubborn and all Thailand pigs smart.

And all Quarter Horses would be calm, safe, and easy tempered.
Well this one did not get a memo either apparently


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

Ugh, this thread is going to make me late for work. 

I have a half arab. 
I have had him for 7 years. 
The first month I had him, I was offered NINE TIMES his purchase price for him at a horse show. 
I still have him.
Why? 

Because that's the best **** horse I've ever had the pleasure of putting my rear end on. Heart of a lion, disposition of a lamb, curiosity to boot. 
My horse is OBSESSED with getting attention from me. Just the other day, he felt neglected while I brushed my other horse, so I let him loose to browse the aisle in the barn (I have no fear of him ever getting loose or anything, since, within the first week I had him, we had a bond so strong he comes when called..) and he got a sawdust bag stuck over his head. Did he spook? Nope. Did he freak? Nope. It's not in his nature. 
He is only 14.1 with stubby little legs and he'll go over 3'9" oxers like they're nothing because by God, he has NO FEAR. No fear, exponential amounts of courage, and a streak of willing to please ingrained so hard in his head he'd put himself into a burning forest if I asked him to. 

Is he difficult? Yes he is. But guess what. Every time I swing my leg over that horse's back and ride, I come off of him being twice the rider I was before I got on. He has taught me more then any other horse I've ever ridden combined.

He is 20 years old and I call him my Benjamin Button horse - I think he's aging backwards. I think he was born old and is growing younger by the years. I will never be without an Arab, ever, as long as I am fortunate enough to own horses.

Now, for all you QH folks - I fell off a QH once. **** breed, absolutely good for nothing, they're all crazy hotheaded dancing fools. Can't stand em, wouldn't own em, wouldn't take a World Champion for free.
Just kidding, I have no problem with them. But the fact is that there is FAR, FAAAAAAR more stock horses and "grade" stock horses, at least in North America, then there is Arabs. Of course you're going to find more calm, quiet, dull, lifeless QHs then Arabs. But I bet the ratio is relatively the same


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

Haha Speed Racer, that made me laugh!


----------



## bearsareneat (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh man, Arabians are my jam. They are kind of like pokemon, once you get one you've "gotta catch'em all" (or however the slogan goes) 

When I was 15 I bought a polish arabian mare for $900 (including all her baggage!). She was hot, headshy, and down right frightened of everyone/thing. Looking at her now, I can not believe that she was once that horse. Rosie is my best friend and she was able to show me an approach to horses that was completely different from anything I had seen prior. She requires you to be consistent, soft, and completely in that moment. At 17 years old, Rosie still has the spirit she showed the first day I met her, lathered up and blowing in an old barn, but it's contained and peaceful. Around 3 years ago I was doing one of my favorite activities. That being looking at horses on dreamhorse for no real reason when I clicked on an arabian mare that was stabled about 5 states away. Two weeks and 300+ miles later she was sitting in my pasture. Emma possesses that same sensitivity as Rose, but she is so gregarious and full of mischief. They are such expressive mares. 

Novella aside: I believe that with the right person, these horses can absolutely blossom. As long as a person can recognize the individual horse's qualities without becoming hung up on preconceived notions of how an arabian "should" act. One should work with them, and expect the same out of them as any other horse. Because in the end, they all have the same needs and wants as a TB, QH, Clydesdale, etc. 

Good luck finding your dreamhorse!


----------



## MuleWrangler (Dec 15, 2009)

I am wryly laughing, because in this thread of people striving mightily to overcome stereotypes, there have been comments about being "as stubborn as mules." Sigh.

I have known a few endurance riders (5 or 6) over the years, and with NO exception, every single one of them rides an Arab. Funny thing, too--they have all been grey, and most were older (as in very late teens). The couple occasions I have had to ride around those folks, their Arabs were very calm, stood very patiently, ignored the hoo-ha being kicked up by horses around them, and responded instantly when asked to do something. I was impressed.


----------



## devildogtigress (May 17, 2010)

888vegas888 said:


> arabs...are...freaks. arabians, aside from thoroughbreds, are the most spirited horses i have ever worked with. my mare is an arab/appy cross, and even though shes eight, she acts like an unbroke 2-yr-old on the ground and under saddle....
> 
> just my very strong opinion.... :wink:


I find your statement amusing because....I own both. My TB I got a few weeks off the track when he was being run hard and jumped daily by the girl I bought him from. I could not ride him on a long reign...had to keep my hands in my lap and he kept trying to jet off. We just moved this month across state, and Sat. my TB and my arab mare (who is new to me) were moved to my pasture (we keep them at our home now). Today, I'm out riding around a pasture he's only spent 3 days in on a long reign, relaxed as can be. The mare is sweet, kind, and SMART. She's learning quickly that I won't strike her or hurt her, but that she also can't walk all over me...so she rarely tests me any more. She knows right where she's supposed to be for her food and meets me there at each meal. She waits for me to open the gate before walking through where as before, she'd run me down trying to get through the gate. All this in 3 days. She's smart, and I've not given her any reason to mistrust me. Her previous owner's husband? She didn't like him and made it known. He never did anything to hurt her, but one igorant even (him messing w/ her chestnuts while she was eating) was enough to tick her off and she mistrusted him for 4 years. 

So, as an owner who owns the two hottest breeds (in your opinion)...I can say that they are both AWESOME horses. Smart as whips, can learn anything very quickly, and once they learn to trust you, they'll follow you through the fires of Hell.


----------



## devildogtigress (May 17, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Apparently so, Cheshire!
> 
> I'd better go home and tell JJ (my TB) that he's supposed to be crazy and hot headed. He didn't get the memo, it would seem.


Yea, I guess I'd better pass that message along to Beau, who 2 months off the track will fall asleep w/ tractors passing right by him, standing free in the pasture, with my kids patting and brushing him...in a place he's only been a few hours. Yup...supposed to be high strung and unable to be handled...and yet my 4 yr old and 6 yr old kids can lead him around...


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

AHH! Arabians! If you ask anybody in my family, they'd probably say, "She loves her her arabs." (I always say "i love me my arabs) My first horse was a "14 year old" (people said he was 14, but after looking at his pedigree we discovered he was 16, just about to turn 17 lol) crazy arab. Everybody thought he was way less than 10. I had him for 1 year, and I sadly outgrew him. (He was 14.3hh and I am 5'7") I can't wait to get another arab, because once you have one, you're hooked. I guess that they are like a drug. Most dedicated horses that I have ever seen. Will follow you everywhere, give you more love than you ever thought possible and won't complain when you want to snuggle all day. They are smart as can be, so constant mental stimulation is a must. They have lovely little spooks or "teleports" as my family calls them because they jump to the side in a split second. If you can get one that isn't spooky, then they are the best horse in the world! So, basically, should you get an arab? How could you not?


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

haleylvsshammy said:


> AHH! Arabians! If you ask anybody in my family, they'd probably say, "She loves her her arabs." (I always say "i love me my arabs) My first horse was a "14 year old" (people said he was 14, but after looking at his pedigree we discovered he was 16, just about to turn 17 lol) crazy arab. Everybody thought he was way less than 10. I had him for 1 year, and I sadly outgrew him. (He was 14.3hh and I am 5'7") I can't wait to get another arab, because once you have one, you're hooked. I guess that they are like a drug. Most dedicated horses that I have ever seen. Will follow you everywhere, give you more love than you ever thought possible and won't complain when you want to snuggle all day. They are smart as can be, so constant mental stimulation is a must. They have lovely little spooks or *"teleports"* as my family calls them because they jump to the side in a split second. If you can get one that isn't spooky, then they are the best horse in the world! So, basically, should you get an arab? How could you not?


lol, I'm going to have to remember that!


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

Cheshire said:


> Pff, then I guess my purebred mare and about half of the high-end purebred and arab cross mares at my _show barn_ are among that freakish 1%! :wink: (I haven't even met the other half...most of the horses at this place are mares anyway).


 
true. well i guess your barn is very serious about breaking horses. i am too, i just didnt break my mare or any of the arabs i have known. at first, my horse was dead broke. you could probably set a bomb off in her butthole and she wouldnt bat an eye. now, she pins her ears when i cinch her up, and rears every time a car goes by, and when i use spurs on her, she will buck. i guess its that im so "playday" with her... i take advantage of her temperament, and do some pretty crazy stuff. she used to be a kid-friendly "anyone can ride" type horse, and now, not even an intermediate rider can handle her.


----------



## SavvyHill (Jun 29, 2010)

There's an Arabian at my barn that's an absolute dream, and he's very expensive. The only thing I don't like about him is that his head is awkward, more so than most Arabians, but he's very level-headed and NEVER fights when I turn him out and groom and ride him. Of course, that's just one horse. When I was 12, I went to a horse camp out in Texas and they had two Arabians who would FIGHT as hard as they could if they didn't have a martingale or side-reins. The camp owners couldn't put a lot of beginners on them. I was lucky enough to be put on them. And I've seen Arabians jump before and a lot of them are awkward, but they're gorgeous in other sports. It just depends on what you're looking for, I guess.


----------



## SavvyHill (Jun 29, 2010)

As a side-note, I read through a lot of these posts and there are people dissing Arabs and people dissing Quarter Horses and people dissing God-knows-what-breed, but really guys. All horses are different, it doesn't matter about what breed they are. To me, that's like saying all white people are rich and that all black people eat chicken- it's a stereotype that doesn't necessarily fit. Horses are like people in the sense that they are all different. Heck, you could find a Thoroughbred with the disposition of an old Quarter Horse or a Quarter Horse with the disposition of a young Thoroughbred.

My point is that there are people here coming off as slightly insulting and it's not necessary. D:


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I was talking with a well-known arab breeder with VERY expensive horses. She explained this to me a few days ago:

There are two main "types" of arabs. 
The Polish Arab:
Some guy from poland a long time ago went to the middle east to search for a hardy, smart horse to use in battle. This is the modern day calm(er), bigger-boned, sort of clunkier horses. They weren't bred for movement or type, so they're not as "arab-looking" as some like.
The Egyptian Arab:
The egyptians bred their horses for beauty & spirit. This is the modern day halter-looking arab with little muzzles, big eyes, and a "hot" spirit. They are really "typey" and have that floating movement arabs are famous for.

This is not to say that there isnt a happy medium, which are personally my favorite.  It just depends on the breeding of the horse, and of course the individual horse.


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

SavvyHill said:


> As a side-note, I read through a lot of these posts and there are people dissing Arabs and people dissing Quarter Horses and people dissing God-knows-what-breed, but really guys. All horses are different, it doesn't matter about what breed they are. To me, that's like saying all white people are rich and that all black people eat chicken- it's a stereotype that doesn't necessarily fit. Horses are like people in the sense that they are all different. Heck, you could find a Thoroughbred with the disposition of an old Quarter Horse or a Quarter Horse with the disposition of a young Thoroughbred.
> 
> My point is that there are people here coming off as slightly insulting and it's not necessary. D:


 haha thats funny.


----------



## Jillibean6803 (May 6, 2010)

*How come theres always at least one arabian in my life???*

Not to say i dont enjoy them, because i do. Each one is unique,each sub-breed is unique, somedays ill meet an owner and their horse and not even know its an arabian. ive seen all shapes and sizes and ive really only been able to find one common denominator in all of them. They enjoy pleasing their owner, but not at the sake of not having their own fun. Personality up the wazoo, stubborn yet willing, sweet yet very assertive,strong yet sensitive, beautiful yet dont care much about their own looks...i could go on for weeks about arabs. I learned to ride on spanish and egyptian arabians, and it was love at first sight and sound and smell(eeew i know). My first time in an english saddle i was at a lesson riding a horse i worked well with under western saddle(we even won some ribbons), so my instructor decided to see how i did with english...lets just say my dad and grandma and step mom picked the wrong day to come watch my 11 yr old butt ride this giant beast of a horse(lovingly known as Miami RIP buds...). He was 'the cadillac' of horses, smooth at each gait, always looking his best, and responded relatively well to my childish techniques to manipulate the lesson to go my way ( a true bonnie and clyde we were). Well, on this said day, the lesson started and being the brave 11 yr old pipsqueek i was, i told my instructor i wanted to ride him in the big arena, not the small. she knew better than to argue, and knew id learn my lesson somehow. so, we go to the mounting block(my legs hadnt quite gotten as long as they are now and he was quite a tall pony), so i get on him, my instructor leads us into the arena, and we start off slow(heck, western saddles give you alot to hold on to, english, well, lets just say i felt a bit saddle naked). i walked him around, started to trot and realized i had to post(not my idea of a good time, but i came around), learned how to post on the right and wrong lead, and finally got him to a slow lope(i was still timid at fast speeds on horseback at this point in my life thanks to my brothers taunting me and saying i was going to end up paralyzed like superman did-i was young, i bought it). finally, i was showing off to my family, showing them that, heck yes, i may be a kid, but this darned horse listens to me! Then, wham bam thank you maam, a feed truck went driving past (approx 10 yards away from the arena-youd be amazed at how well horses can hear things and smell hay from afar). All of a sudden, Miami and i are going full speed round and round(at least he was a good enough boy to stay on the rail and not do loopdy loops). By full speed, i mean i think if this horse ran any faster, both of our skin would have peeled back. Now, 1, i was terrified, but knew how to slow and stop him, 2-my family is watching in horror thinking i will end up paralyzed after this lesson, 3-my instructor, bless her heart couldnt figure out a way to scare him into stopping. We ran round and round, i tried circles, pulling hard and fast on the reins, sitting back, and a mixture of all the techniques i had learned. my instructor tried standing on the rail and waving her arms as he was coming at her(we just went around her), my dad is yelling at this 'damned horse,stop so my baby girl can get off damnit!!!', my grandma had officially buried her face in my step moms shoulder and closed her eyes and pretended she wasnt watching this happen. Needless to say, Mr. Stubborn Cadillac eventually tired himself out and i was allowed to get off for a moment(cant end the lesson letting a horse get away with THAT), so i got off, stretched my very shakey legs(holding on for so long i think they froze in place), grabbed some water, checked in with my instructor who did her best 'ive seen that happen before' look(didnt work, she had that terrified grin of 'oh thank god shes alive and im gonna kick this horses butt when they all leave!'. I somehow got back on, and picked up a very slow trot and lope until I decided the lesson was over and it was ok for Miami to find out where that feed truck had gone with his nightly meal. After that lesson, i was hooked. not on english, but hunt seat. and arabian geldings with a bit of a quirky personality. Since then, Miami and I showed a few more times, then i was moved on to 'tougher horses' and tougher shows, but i always stopped by to say hi to my favorite horse that almost killed my 11 yr old butt, but taught me a very valuable lesson-hold on at all costs, and if you wind up on the ground, dont be scared to get back on-we all have our tantrums, i know what its like to smell food and hear my tummy grumbling, but he taught me to ride it out. life, is like that lesson, one minute its just walkin along, the next, wham, your full speed ahead with no brakes(or the bit has officially been taken from its proper spot and is now in between the 'jaws of life' horse teeth), but if you hang on, it will slow down again and you can rest, but dont forget to get back on. Miami died about a year after i left for college, it broke my heart, and he's always had a place in my heart, that horse taught me more than any human could,pshhh and ive heard people say arabians are bred to be pretty but dumb. well, thats crap, they have personality. most people dont, so who're the dumb ones now? not the arabians! They tend to out smart their human, which always makes me laugh. There always has been and always will be an arab in my life in one way or another...they're too much fun, complex creatures that can provide frustration or pure thrill, its really up to you...


----------



## bearsareneat (Mar 4, 2010)

888vegas888: were you trying to be sarcastic?


----------



## bearsareneat (Mar 4, 2010)

nevermind nevermind. i totally read something wrong and now I can't delete/edit the post i had started/forgot to delete. sorry about that!


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

I would recommend an arabian to anyone lol , I am biased due to my own experience's with them.

You just have to understand they need time to trust you & even more time if they have been abused. 

I love my girls ! Mahalima has a VERY BASIC education & my 8yr old daughter has been learning to ride on her. Shalima is in work now and taking it all in her stride's . I can do anything with them !


But I have had these girls 6yrs now So I know them inside out & we have a strong bond & I bought them direct from the breeders so no one has tampered with these horses but me .
They are the most loyal & trustworthy horses I have ever owned.

Secret wish *** they were 16hh*** lol But that the cake & eating it too


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

bearsareneat said:


> 888vegas888: were you trying to be sarcastic?


sarcastic about what?


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

> As a side-note, I read through a lot of these posts and there are people dissing Arabs and people dissing Quarter Horses and people dissing God-knows-what-breed, but really guys. All horses are different, it doesn't matter about what breed they are. To me, that's like saying all white people are rich and that all black people eat chicken- it's a stereotype that doesn't necessarily fit. Horses are like people in the sense that they are all different. Heck, you could find a Thoroughbred with the disposition of an old Quarter Horse or a Quarter Horse with the disposition of a young Thoroughbred.
> 
> My point is that there are people here coming off as slightly insulting and it's not necessary. D:


I'm sorry that we are coming off as insulting. As I have a prospective interest in Arabians, I think we are trying to generalise. I am not particularly concerned about individuals, in any breed, but I am trying to find out the average disposition. To say if I were to purchase a horse that was an Arabian or had Arabian blood, how it's performance, temperament, trust, mind, and spirit would be regardless of individuality. If it were just a normal horse that matched characteristics of it's breed. I do not believe that stereotypes come from anything. For instance, I'm pretty sure /most/ blacks (and non-blacks) do indeed love chicken. That KFC secret recipe is to die for.

I do think some people are being particularly harsh, saying that they hate other breeds, or terribly dislike them, because of one or two horses. In general I am disregarding posts such as this. I know that OTTBs are going to be crazy, I don't think because they're TBs but because they are ex-race horses, though I am aware that some will snap just like that and be a non-race horse again. I am disregarding these posts because these are based off of individual horses, and I believe I can get the best information from those on here who have bred or experienced at least a few, but up to hundreds of this particular breed.

I do apologize for any offenses made.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

SavvyHill said:


> To me, that's like saying all white people are rich and that all black people eat chicken


Dang, well I'm poor, white and love me some fried chicken with watermelon and tater salad! :wink:

I'm poor because I have horses. If I didn't have them I'd still be poor, because then I'd have to pay a shrink. I think I'll keep the horses.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

no offense vegas, maybe i read your post wrong, but it sounded like you were bragging that you messed your horse up so nobody could ride her. what's up with that?


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Uh-oh. This is about the point where we see the decline of a thread. May I politely suggest that if you have questions about off topics things that you take it to PM so that it doesn't start any arguments or defensiveness that is off topic? Not being rude, just sayin....


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

I agree. I find this thread very informative, and regardless or not whether she takes care of her horses or not, I think that is something that needs to be discussed privately.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

This thread has run its course so we will close it here....


----------

